# Somewhat New WD-40 Product



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

*WD-40's Specialist Rust Release Penetrant*

Has anyone tried this stuff out yet? I picked up a can of the regular D-40 and this came with it as a two pack deal. Seems the new owners of WD-40 are going to town with all the new products. I have only used this once, and not for getting rusty parts loose. For months I was fighting to get my mail box key in the key cylinder and then it started getting really bad and I couldn't get the key out once it was in. I got so frustrated one day when the key wouldn't go in no matter how hard I tried. I drove back home and grabbed my can of this stuff and drove back to mail boxes in a rage. I stuck the straw in the slot and blasted that sucker until it was running all over and onto the sidewalk. Bam! The key went in like butter, turning the cylinder was like nothing was in there and the key almost fell out on its own when I closed the door. The next day I figured the lock would be all messy and full of gunk but there was no residue what so ever. I said to myself, I'll give it a week and it'll be all gummed up with dirt/grit stuck all over it. Nope! After two months the cylinder turns like butter and there is no dirt/dust/gunk or residue anywhere. I'm going to use this stuff on all my old padlocks that have been hanging outside for years and my trailer hitch, Ball lock and jack.









https://www.wd40.com/videos/loosen-rust


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 6, 2019)

I like and use it works well and dosent stink like PB blaster does


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2019)

I like Kroil- it's as much better than PB Blaster as PB Blaster is over WD-40.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I like Kroil- it's as much better than PB Blaster as PB Blaster is over WD-40.




But this stuff *is not *the regular old WD-40.


----------



## Boris (Jul 7, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> But this stuff *is not *the regular old WD-40.




Maybe you should have explained it better.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2019)

Boris said:


> Maybe you should have explained it better.




Like how? The product name/description is right at the top of my post. I'll make it bigger.


----------



## Boris (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't know, maybe draw some pictures to go along with your key stuck in the lock story?


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2019)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I like Kroil- it's as much better than PB Blaster as PB Blaster is over WD-40.




Love Kroil. Great stuff!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2019)

not stinky like pblaster





works better than the original, looks different also.

here is the original for reference.





even makes locks work smoothly.  







helpful when taking apart rusty bikes.  (allegedly)







however, in my personal experience with it, it does help to take apart rusty parts and makes it easier to put bikes back together.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 8, 2019)

after watching the video above, I am going to mix up a batch of atf and acetone. 
hells to the yes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> *WD-40's Specialist Rust Release Penetrant*
> 
> Has anyone tried this stuff out yet? I picked up a can of the regular D-40 and this came with it as a two pack deal. Seems the new owners of WD-40 are going to town with all the new products. I have only used this once, and not for getting rusty parts loose. For months I was fighting to get my mail box key in the key cylinder and then it started getting really bad and I couldn't get the key out once it was in. I got so frustrated one day when the key wouldn't go in no matter how hard I tried. I drove back home and grabbed my can of this stuff and drove back to mail boxes in a rage. I stuck the straw in the slot and blasted that sucker until it was running all over and onto the sidewalk. Bam! The key went in like butter, turning the cylinder was like nothing was in there and the key almost fell out on its own when I closed the door. The next day I figured the lock would be all messy and full of gunk but there was no residue what so ever. I said to myself, I'll give it a week and it'll be all gummed up with dirt/grit stuck all over it. Nope! After two months the cylinder turns like butter and there is no dirt/dust/gunk or residue anywhere. I'm going to use this stuff on all my old padlocks that have been hanging outside for years and my trailer hitch, Ball lock and jack.
> 
> ...



Yes i have. On my town cars sticky door locks and key ways. Two plus years and counting. GREAT STUFF!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


>



B'laster is great stuff. But room mate says i smell like a GARAGE MECHANIC!! If that's such a bad thing. Go Figure!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

catfish said:


> Love Kroil. Great stuff!
> 
> View attachment 1026946



Never heard of it. Is it available in the midwest? Thanks razin. God Bless Mike the Bike!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> *WD-40's Specialist Rust Release Penetrant*
> 
> Has anyone tried this stuff out yet? I picked up a can of the regular D-40 and this came with it as a two pack deal. Seems the new owners of WD-40 are going to town with all the new products. I have only used this once, and not for getting rusty parts loose. For months I was fighting to get my mail box key in the key cylinder and then it started getting really bad and I couldn't get the key out once it was in. I got so frustrated one day when the key wouldn't go in no matter how hard I tried. I drove back home and grabbed my can of this stuff and drove back to mail boxes in a rage. I stuck the straw in the slot and blasted that sucker until it was running all over and onto the sidewalk. Bam! The key went in like butter, turning the cylinder was like nothing was in there and the key almost fell out on its own when I closed the door. The next day I figured the lock would be all messy and full of gunk but there was no residue what so ever. I said to myself, I'll give it a week and it'll be all gummed up with dirt/grit stuck all over it. Nope! After two months the cylinder turns like butter and there is no dirt/dust/gunk or residue anywhere. I'm going to use this stuff on all my old padlocks that have been hanging outside for years and my trailer hitch, Ball lock and jack.
> 
> ...



Try it!! You'll like it. B"LASTER!!  Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> not stinky like pblaster
> 
> View attachment 1027530
> 
> ...



Never do it the hard way, Unless your a glutton for punishment. Razin!!


----------



## morton (Jul 9, 2019)

REAL men like the workplace-like stink of Liquid Wrench!  None of that perfumed girly-man sweet smelling stuff for me!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 9, 2019)

morton said:


> REAL men like the workplace-like stink of Liquid Wrench!  None of that perfumed girly-man sweet smelling stuff for me!



What are using, WD-40  eau de toilette? Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2019)

morton said:


> REAL men like the workplace-like stink of Liquid Wrench!  None of that perfumed girly-man sweet smelling stuff for me!




Real men bathe in diesel fuel, never use deodorant or change their underwear. Sooo, an occasional blast of DW Forteh or even lacquer thinner is refreshing and the wife thinks so too, it really turns her on.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 9, 2019)

I use urine and olive oil.
It works great!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 9, 2019)

Did you know you can wear the same  underwear at least 6 different ways before you have to wash 'em ?       uh , Wait.............................Your right ....................WD40  does  smell  better


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2019)

I looked up the MSDS on this stuff and all it says is it's a petroleum solvent. And it's not known by the State of California to cause cancer.  lol..


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks to this great product I was able to get my mail box door open again today, and with a super smooth operation. When the door flew open I found @barnyguey s Head Badge book inside! Thanks Barry, beautiful job!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks to this great product I was able to get my mail box door open again today, and with a super smooth operation. When the door flew open I found @barnyguey s Head Badge book inside! Thanks Barry, beautiful job!  View attachment 1028768



Thank you! I'm really glad you like it. Barry


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 15, 2019)

Did you know WD -40 was originally made for the "space" industry? It was made to keep ICBM skins from oxidizing in the underground silos. It was thier 40'th attempt the make a working product. The guys using it liked it so much, they begged "the powers that be" to let them take some of it home to use around the house, and the rest is history as they say.


----------



## BrandonB (Jul 15, 2019)

http://www.roadsters.com/gibbs/


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Did you know WD -40 was originally made for the "space" industry? It was made to keep ICBM skins from oxidizing in the underground silos. It was thier 40'th attempt the make a working product. The guys using it liked it so much, they begged "the powers that be" to let them take some of it home to use around the house, and the rest is history as they say.




Yep, started using the old WD-40 back in the mid 60's. I learned the hard way that it's definitely not a lubricant. Ruined my Yankee Screw Driver with WD-40, and it never kept my saws from rusting. I've started some small engines and fires with it, but use it now mostly for cleaning roofing tar off my tools.  

One thing that gripes me at work is people using it on the machines we sell instead of oiling and greasing it. Then everything jams up and they end up sending it back to us to get it fixed.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 16, 2019)

I couldnt hear the video,which one did he say was best?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2019)

I used to be a subscriber to Gas Engine Magazine (Hit-Miss Guys) they swear by Kroil and Gibbs. Those engines have been outside for 80-90 years +


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm happy with Kroil but open to something better or something that doesnt stink as bad


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 16, 2019)

BTW,Did the video pic a winner? I'm not a lip reader and couldnt hear it


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 16, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Did you know WD -40 was originally made for the "space" industry? It was made to keep ICBM skins from oxidizing in the underground silos. It was thier 40'th attempt the make a working product. The guys using it liked it so much, they begged "the powers that be" to let them take some of it home to use around the house, and the rest is history as they say.





WD-40  = Water displacement  40th recipe 
If I remember correctly.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2019)

WD-40 is a highly refined mineral spirits. Not sure what other chemical is but I read it's some kind of Duck oil or whatever it is that keeps ducks a float. Some have said fish oil but I'm betting my 5 bucks on Duck Oil. LMAO.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought it meant 40 *W*et *D*iapers.....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2019)

I once wrote a letter to WD-40 praising their product(the old extremely flammable formula), but I never heard back from them. 
I had picked up an outboard (1946 ish) that had been under water, as it had silt inside the crankcase. It was a hunk of rust! BUT.... I was eventually able to totally disassemble the entire motor. Remarkable. Grant you this was not overnight, but several months of work, but had just used WD-40. :eek:


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2019)

When burglers get stuck in the restaurant kitchen cooking air shaft, WD40 is sprayed on them and then a group pull is applied.   None of you Bloks have mentioned the new tech option of Finish Line  Chill Zone.  The frost blast of cold that is mixed with penetrating oil is the easy opposite of heating up the rusty delinquent bolt.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Love Kroil. Great stuff!
> 
> View attachment 1026946



X2 on Aerokroil

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 23, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I once wrote a letter to WD-40 praising their product(the old extremely flammable formula), but I never heard back from them.
> I had picked up an outboard (1946 ish) that had been under water, as it had silt inside the crankcase. It was a hunk of rust! BUT.... I was eventually able to totally disassemble the entire motor. Remarkable. Grant you this was not overnight, but several months of work, but had just used WD-40. :eek:



What kind of out board was it? And did it run after tear down? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 23, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I thought it meant 40 *W*et *D*iapers.....



How many kids you got? Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> How many kids you got? Razin.






razinhellcustomz said:


> What kind of out board was it? And did it run after tear down? Thanks. Razin.







---

---


Hijacking every thread on this forum seems to be your MO. Why don't you go join an old ladies knitting chat room so you can shoot the $hit with someone that might care.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 24, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1068535---View attachment 1068536---View attachment 1068537
> Hijacking every thread on this forum seems to be your MO. Why don't you go join an old ladies knitting chat room so you can shoot the $hit with someone that might care.



If you can't say anything but dumb ass, just know your roll and shut your PIE HOLE!!


----------



## Barto (Sep 29, 2019)

I've used the Acetone and ATF - worked OK...kept it in a spray bottle...other products stored better but it was ok.   Better when you have a lot to take care of.
Bart


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2019)

Barto said:


> I've used the Acetone and ATF - worked OK...kept it in a spray bottle...other products stored better but it was ok.   Better when you have a lot to take care of.
> Bart




I have yet to come across a rusted up bolt/nut that needs a little help to bust it loose. But I have been experimenting with this *Specialist Rust Release Penetrant *on quite a few other tasks and I'm quite pleased and totally impressed. After fixing that mail box cylinder I used it my padlocks and on a really squeaky self closing door hinge and it fixed the problem, and no oily mess then or later. Then I wanted to tighten up a few loose door knobs in the house and started to use my old Yankee screw driver. I've had this Yankee since 1973 and it worked great for maybe three years and then started to jamb up and not function smoothly. Well, back in the day WD-40 was the go to for such a task. After trimming out two houses that Yankee was finished. The WD-40 gummed it up so bad you couldn't push it in. I later tried to clean it out with mineral spirits and it worked fine for a short time. Then another cleaning with spirits but it soon bound up again so I  put the thing in a drawer for 15 years. We all know now that WD-40 ruins anything when used as a lubricant on something that has had oil or grease on it. So last week I doused my Yankee with this stuff, starting working it and then wiped it down. Now it's like brand new. An no black residue on the shaft after 100 push strokes! I'm really impressed with this new product that the new owners made to fix all the problems that the regular old WD-40 created. 

Here's a Yankee screw driver/push drill.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 30, 2019)

A locksmith friend likes Houdini spray for locks. He said WD-40 washes oil out of what it's sprayed on. It is a fantastic cleaner though and safe on anything I've tried.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

